# Standardisation table/margin rate



## delsalmon (11 Aug 2015)

Does anyone know how to work out tracker margin rate from the table. 

Quote from April says 1.10%
Nothing on actual contract or approval letter may 07 about margin. 
Moved in December, 4 month payment holiday. 
Came off fixed rate early 2010. 
Ptsb trying to offer 3.25 + ecb now. 
If there's a way of working out the margin from the standardised table "which assumes loan will roll over into a tracker"?
I'll try post photo of table


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2015)

What table?


----------



## delsalmon (11 Aug 2015)

From my calculations after our fixed rate, on the standardisation table, interest rate works out at 4.89%.
If the ECB for March 2007 was 3.75%, that would give us a margin of 1.14%


----------



## delsalmon (11 Aug 2015)

With our mortgage approval, came another thing called European standardised information sheet. Inside is a Illustrative Amortisation Table. Underneath this it states-
"The rate is fixed for 2 years. The above table assumes that the loan will roll over into a tracker mortgage rate appropriate to the balance outstanding on the loan at the end of this period and may be varied from time to time in accordance with variations in the ecb rate."


----------



## Suz2015 (11 Aug 2015)

Same here, how did u work out %?


----------



## AAM_User (11 Aug 2015)

The european standardised information sheet is an illustration only.  Not legally binding.

It's to illustrate to you how the payments work.


----------



## delsalmon (11 Aug 2015)

What I can't understand is surely you could argue that the rate of tracker when taking out the mortgage should be the tracker rate you move onto after the initial fixed rate period. 
When the svr we were put on started going up we fixed for another period of 5 years at 5.75%, this finishes next February thank god. Would we be entitled to move onto a tracker of a completely different rate when this finishes?


----------



## delsalmon (11 Aug 2015)

Suz2015 said:


> Same here, how did u work out %?


Left hand column, should be year 3 where payments start becoming same amount. Go across to interest paid, divide that by the capital amount beside it. The figure you get, multiply by 100. That gives you tracker %.
Minus the ecb for that year gives you the margin.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2015)

It has no legal standing, as discussed in this thread: 

*What is the legal status of the European Standardised Information Sheet*


----------



## delsalmon (11 Aug 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------

